# Lame, light FOTD from me + 2 makeovers I did this weekend +  pics w/ friends



## ashley_v85 (Oct 23, 2006)

My lame FOTD. I didn't get much sleep, and it shows, haha:















I look like absolute shit today, but oh well. Here are a few pictures anyway:





You can tell I'm tired, haha. Tired with dark circles plus shitty skin (it is SO bad right now), plus light makeup = no bueno for me. 






Eyes
Bare Canvas paint
Sea Me s/s
Beige-ing s/s (a tiny bit)
Shimmermoss e/s
Teal pigment
Blue Brown pigment
Hush e/s
Carbon e/s
Ostentatious f/l
Graphblack technakohl (I actually said the name this time!!!)
Fibre Rich mascara (I'm not so sure I really like this stuff.)
Fling brow pencil
Blonde Taupe/Buttery brow shader 

Face
Prep+Prime skin
Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Studio Fix in NW15
Select Cover-up in NC20
Physician's Formula yellow concealer
Strada blush
Style blush
Freeform irridescent powder

Lips
Spice l/l
Pink Cabana l/s
Elaborate l/g

*
Makeover #1*




I did this last night. She wanted something natural, but then she was like "You can add color if you want", because she always admires my bright ones...so I just added a tiny bit of color. I think it turned out pretty cute. 

















She pulled this face because I kept telling her to open her freaking eyes for the pictures. So she decided to be a smart ass and open them as wide as she could, lol. 

On Lesley I used:

Eyes
Bare Canvas paint
Beige-ing s/s
Vanilla pigment
Sunnydaze pigment
Subtle pigment
Mulch e/s
Shroom e/s
Shimmermoss e/s
Sprout e/s
Shade f/l
Blonde Taupe/Buttery brow shader
Fibre Rich mascara

Face
Prep+Prime skin
Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Studio Fix in N4 (I would have used my NW15, but my sister accidentally took that one instead of her N4, so I had to make do). 
Select Cover-Up in NC20
Physician's Formula yellow concealer
Springsheen blush
Freeform irridescent powder

Lips
Spice l/l
Embraceable l/s 
Elaborate l/g


*Makeover #2*
I really really liked the way this one turned out. 





























Callie and I are both camera whores, haha. 

On Callie I used:

Eyes
Shimmersand s/s
Vanilla pigment
Illusionary/Burning Ambition mineralized eyeshadow duo
Mulch e/s
Embark e/s
Carbon e/s
Goldbit e/s
Bateau e/s on brows
Graphblack technakohl
Blacktrack f/l
Fibre Rich mascara

Face
Prep+Prime skin
Her foundation
Her mascara
She doesn't need concealer...lucky bitch. But I used a tiny bit of NC20 under her eyes and just blended it in a lot, so it wouldn't be obviously light. 
Strada blush (to contour). She was really pleased with her "newfound cheekbones". Haha. 
Style blush
Shimpagne MSF

Lips
Spice l/l
Ramblin' Rose l/s
Elaborate l/g

I have obviously been using that lipgloss a lot lately, haha. 


A few non-makeup pictures from last night, just for fun. 

http://i14.tinypic.com/2vj3cp1.jpg
Me and Callie. You will probably see a similar FOTD one day with me wearing the exact same outfit, haha. My lipstick was kinda rubbed off in these. Not so much this one, but the others. 

http://i14.tinypic.com/47td2y9.jpg
Me, Mike, and Mike's grandpa...who adored me for being Dutch. Haha. (They're Dutch too)





It was a birthday kiss. Haha. In this picture, Mike is wearing MAC Red on his cheeks.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 23, 2006)

You look really pretty. I love the green and the lips and the blush on ya. Beautiful = )


----------



## kimmy (Oct 23, 2006)

you're so photogenic, so are your friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really love the first makeover especially! and no matter what you say, you do NOT look like shit


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 23, 2006)

Lol thanks. But I'm not my best looking today, that's for sure. Haha. My skin HATES me right now.


----------



## maggysfbayb (Oct 23, 2006)

wOw! I love all the looks!!! You have a lot of talent and that´s really incredible what you can do! Congratulations!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 23, 2006)

Aww, thank you very much!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the kiss mark on the cheek is my best work though. Haha just kidding. It's not even bright.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Oct 23, 2006)

You honestly are my favorite person to look at fotd's for. Very creative and finished!


----------



## KJam (Oct 23, 2006)

They're all gorgeous!


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 23, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow! I love all the looks. You do such great makeovers!


----------



## mia88 (Oct 23, 2006)

You and your boy look cute together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the last makeover on you friend, great job! Now go on down and work for MAC


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 23, 2006)

You are fabulous with the color placement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mandie (Oct 23, 2006)

you are SOOO pretty!!!

and i totally dig the makeup.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 23, 2006)

did a  great job on the makeovers..... everything looks so pretty


----------



## britaniefaith (Oct 23, 2006)

you are beautiful - I love the makeup


----------



## user79 (Oct 23, 2006)

I love makeover Nr. 2! You did a great job.


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 23, 2006)

I wish u cud make up for me someday ^^
Good job!!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 23, 2006)

i love your style when you make/do(?)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the mu. the eyes and everything. awesome job


----------



## linkas (Oct 23, 2006)

Love Callie's look!


----------



## veilchen (Oct 23, 2006)

These are all so so so beautiful! I especially love the second makeover!


----------



## geeko (Oct 23, 2006)

i love all the makeup...they are so gorgeous.


----------



## ishtarchick (Oct 23, 2006)

wow!!! you have some serious talente missy!!! you should take the offer your MA made you and apply @ MAC!! i loved how your friends' looks turned out. and yours is as lovely as always!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 23, 2006)

Girl...it's not possible for you to look like shit no matter how hard you try.  No wonder why you have a hottie boyfriend...cause he has a hottie girl...duh!!  I love all the looks though, you are just to frickin talented for your own good....gooossshhh!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks, lol. But he's not my boyfriend. He's just a friend that I have known for like three years, and we flirt like that when we drink together, haha.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *here_is_gone_88* 

 
_You honestly are my favorite person to look at fotd's for. Very creative and finished!_

 
Aww, thank you very much!!!!


----------



## cloverette (Oct 23, 2006)

i never get bored looking at your FOTD! you truly are amazing at applying make-up & you're beautiful!


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 23, 2006)

great job with the makeovers...it was wise to do totally different eye shapes and stuff!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_Thanks, lol. But he's not my boyfriend. He's just a friend that I have known for like three years, and we flirt like that when we drink together, haha._

 
HAHAHA...that's cute.  Maybe you should consider doing the couple thing cause you would make one HOT couple!!


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 24, 2006)

You gotta do a tut for that 2nd makeover... that was NICE!!


----------



## miska220 (Oct 27, 2006)

*love it*

i love your work Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_My lame FOTD. I didn't get much sleep, and it shows, haha:














I look like absolute shit today, but oh well. Here are a few pictures anyway:





You can tell I'm tired, haha. Tired with dark circles plus shitty skin (it is SO bad right now), plus light makeup = no bueno for me. 






Eyes
Bare Canvas paint
Sea Me s/s
Beige-ing s/s (a tiny bit)
Shimmermoss e/s
Teal pigment
Blue Brown pigment
Hush e/s
Carbon e/s
Ostentatious f/l
Graphblack technakohl (I actually said the name this time!!!)
Fibre Rich mascara (I'm not so sure I really like this stuff.)
Fling brow pencil
Blonde Taupe/Buttery brow shader 

Face
Prep+Prime skin
Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Studio Fix in NW15
Select Cover-up in NC20
Physician's Formula yellow concealer
Strada blush
Style blush
Freeform irridescent powder

Lips
Spice l/l
Pink Cabana l/s
Elaborate l/g


*Makeover #1*




I did this last night. She wanted something natural, but then she was like "You can add color if you want", because she always admires my bright ones...so I just added a tiny bit of color. I think it turned out pretty cute. 

















She pulled this face because I kept telling her to open her freaking eyes for the pictures. So she decided to be a smart ass and open them as wide as she could, lol. 

On Lesley I used:

Eyes
Bare Canvas paint
Beige-ing s/s
Vanilla pigment
Sunnydaze pigment
Subtle pigment
Mulch e/s
Shroom e/s
Shimmermoss e/s
Sprout e/s
Shade f/l
Blonde Taupe/Buttery brow shader
Fibre Rich mascara

Face
Prep+Prime skin
Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Studio Fix in N4 (I would have used my NW15, but my sister accidentally took that one instead of her N4, so I had to make do). 
Select Cover-Up in NC20
Physician's Formula yellow concealer
Springsheen blush
Freeform irridescent powder

Lips
Spice l/l
Embraceable l/s 
Elaborate l/g


*Makeover #2*
I really really liked the way this one turned out. 





























Callie and I are both camera whores, haha. 

On Callie I used:

Eyes
Shimmersand s/s
Vanilla pigment
Illusionary/Burning Ambition mineralized eyeshadow duo
Mulch e/s
Embark e/s
Carbon e/s
Goldbit e/s
Bateau e/s on brows
Graphblack technakohl
Blacktrack f/l
Fibre Rich mascara

Face
Prep+Prime skin
Her foundation
Her mascara
She doesn't need concealer...lucky bitch. But I used a tiny bit of NC20 under her eyes and just blended it in a lot, so it wouldn't be obviously light. 
Strada blush (to contour). She was really pleased with her "newfound cheekbones". Haha. 
Style blush
Shimpagne MSF

Lips
Spice l/l
Ramblin' Rose l/s
Elaborate l/g

I have obviously been using that lipgloss a lot lately, haha. 


A few non-makeup pictures from last night, just for fun. 

http://i14.tinypic.com/2vj3cp1.jpg
Me and Callie. You will probably see a similar FOTD one day with me wearing the exact same outfit, haha. My lipstick was kinda rubbed off in these. Not so much this one, but the others. 

http://i14.tinypic.com/47td2y9.jpg
Me, Mike, and Mike's grandpa...who adored me for being Dutch. Haha. (They're Dutch too)





It was a birthday kiss. Haha. In this picture, Mike is wearing MAC Red on his cheeks._


----------



## circe221 (Oct 29, 2006)

Aw! You and your hunny are so cute!!!
Great job on the makeovers! Your girls look great! The girl in the 2nd makeover has amazing hair!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks!!! He's not my hunny though, haha. Just a friend. I have no hunny! Sad. Haha. 

Yeah, she does have gorgeous hair. It always looks so shiny and healthy...no fair.


----------



## stacey (Oct 29, 2006)

You never cease to amaze me. Great job as usual.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## kaneda (Dec 18, 2006)

Love love LOVE the 2nd (or would it be third!) look!!!  Please tell me where on the eye you applied everything


----------



## makeupgal (Dec 18, 2006)

Awesome, as usual.  I am so happy to hear you got a job with M.A.C. they are extremely lucky to have someone as talented as you!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 18, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 18, 2006)

ur so gorgeous...where've u been? i guess u were busy i always look forward to ur posts...hope ur job's going well. LOVE UR MU ALWAYS....ur gorgeous...and ur friends r pretty too!!!


----------



## Empress (Dec 19, 2006)

*applauds*
It's nice how you accented each individual personality in the application!


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 19, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 19, 2006)

Fabuloso.  Love the last look on your friend.  She's a real stunner and this make up rawks.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 19, 2006)

Glad to see your face, and it ain't that bad in this one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j/k, I honestly don't know how you could ever look bad.  I'd never be able to tell your skin was acting up!  You look gorgeous in this "lame" fotd, and the work you did on your two friends is beautiful.  I hope you post more of your makeovers!


----------



## Emmi (Dec 20, 2006)

I like those all, but that last one is gorgeous!!


----------



## TeaCup (Dec 21, 2006)

oh! I love the second makeover! I may try to imitate it sometime!


----------

